# please help with ryan 265-1



## slrac1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

i inherited a used line trimmer. it had been "modified". the clip in primer bulb was gone and the return line had been plugged. i have a replacement bulb and fuel line but am having trouble with assembly, there was a previous thread with pictures but my carb is different than pictured and described. it only has one fuel inlet/outlet on the bottom so the outlet on primer bulb has no connection. am i missing something?


----------



## nobrakes (Jul 26, 2008)

ryan weedeater i call them disposable like a bic when it stops lighting up trash it


----------



## slrac1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks, but not helpful. i just need to know how fuel lines attach if the carburetor only has one fuel line port


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you looked at the Sticky post at the top of the forum, there is a routing for a Ryobi, which is built based on Ryan/IDC. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## slrac1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

yes , i have the blue and clear lines in place. it's the the little green one on the left that goes from primer back to the carb. the carb only has one fuel line connector and the clear line is connected to that one.


----------

